# Fog Lamps again



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

plug and play,use the search there is a great stickey on this


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BRB leaving my Ray Bans in the cup holders for free fog lights.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

As we type right now, one our new guys is putting a set of foglamps in. He's not happy though. Removing bumper, running harness into fuse block, changing light switch. that's about it. I haven't looked into it yet, Busy doing other stuff.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

OLD SFG GUY said:


> As we type right now, one our new guys is putting a set of foglamps in. He's not happy though. Removing bumper, running harness into fuse block, changing light switch. that's about it. I haven't looked into it yet, Busy doing other stuff.


removing the bumper takes maybe a good 20 mins getting into the fuseblock another 15 changing the light switch takes 2 secs its not hard at all


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I told my dealer I would not buy the car unless they threw in the fogs with instal at no cost. Smart on my part I guess. I usually don't hide my Oakleys and stuff when getting work done but now I think I'll be more careful.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with jakkaroo, I've installed the kit before. Took me maybe 30 minutes tops to do. The kit comes with EVERYTHING you need, so it was far from being a headache to do.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I just love the fact that the fogs fill in that ugly black space in the bumper. I only use my fogs if it is foggy or raining, so they're actually for show more than function at this point, but nonetheless they add something to the front end.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I just love the fact that the fogs fill in that ugly black space in the bumper. I only use my fogs if it is foggy or raining, so they're actually for show more than function at this point, but nonetheless they add something to the front end.


Same reason why I use them. They make the front end look more complete. I've had too many people flash high beams at me for using my fogs when it's not foggy, so I've decided to use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I actually like how you can have fogs on without headlights. I think it gives the car a sporty/aggressive look. I'll typically have the fogs on as my 'DRLs', so I atleast have some form of light on.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I agree with jakkaroo, I've installed the kit before. Took me maybe 30 minutes tops to do. The kit comes with EVERYTHING you need, so it was far from being a headache to do.


While it actually took me just under 2 hours (I'm a perfectionist) I did not need to remove my bumper but did the install from underneath the car. Just running and tying down the wires where I wanted them took almost 30 minutes.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

so some have said bumper needs to come off and some said no bumper. i have a full shop at my command...just need to know about how long i am going to tie up a lift when i got paying customers. nothing about the job scars me...just want to go in to it knowing all i can!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I am old school, but are'nt "fog" lights actually supposed to be amber lens & "driving" lights white (clear) lens? It was my understanding that an amber lens provided better driver depth perception & other driver visibility in true fog, while driving lights provided better field of view while driving in pitch black scenarios in lieu of using high beams. "Driving" lights should not be blinding other drivers... if they are you have them adjusted too high.


While on the subject how do you keep the "lower" lights on everytime you turn on the car instead of remembering "push the button" on a '12 Cruze... if it exists?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> so some have said bumper needs to come off and some said no bumper. i have a full shop at my command...just need to know about how long i am going to tie up a lift when i got paying customers. nothing about the job scars me...just want to go in to it knowing all i can!


the bumper off is easiest,you wont worry about your hands fitting


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

People make the taking the bumper off "easy"... It's a NIGHTMARE to get under the car take off the over 9000 pop out screws.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

No thank you! Its my new car and its worth it to me to have the dealer install mine which I did because my Eco didn't come with driving lights either.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> People make the taking the bumper off "easy"... It's a NIGHTMARE to get under the car take off the over 9000 pop out screws.


I'm pretty sure mine only had 8 plastic pop connectors and 10 metal screws....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I'm pretty sure mine only had 8 plastic pop connectors and 10 metal screws....


6 pops on the bottom 6 srews on the bottom 4 pops up top 2 screws up top


OP only tricky part is actullay taking the bumper off,when you take all the screws/pops to remove it the bumper is held in with a crazy pop clip on both sides(kinda where the sidemarkers ar) just take your time there but other than that fog lights are very easy but then again i do know what im doing


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> I'm pretty sure mine only had 8 plastic pop connectors and 10 metal screws....


Felt like 9000


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> I am old school, but are'nt "fog" lights actually supposed to be amber lens & "driving" lights white (clear) lens? It was my understanding that an amber lens provided better driver depth perception & other driver visibility in true fog, while driving lights provided better field of view while driving in pitch black scenarios in lieu of using high beams. "Driving" lights should not be blinding other drivers... if they are you have them adjusted too high.
> 
> 
> While on the subject how do you keep the "lower" lights on everytime you turn on the car instead of remembering "push the button" on a '12 Cruze... if it exists?


Actually, the reason the lenses used to be yellow was to deter bugs from being attracted to them and to keep deer from getting "headlight hypnosis". That's why, originally, you saw them on off-road vehicles. Then, they slowly worked their way onto cars.

The term "fog lights" simply means they're set low, close to the ground. Fog seems to hover about 12-18" inches above the ground, so broadcasting the light below the fog results in a longer viewable distance.

Driving lights are similar to fog lights, but they broadcast more light outward, towards the sides of the vehicle. They're better for roads which have more curves and turns, which require more "driving" opposed to "cruising".


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

well i picked up the (free) kit from the dealer and drove back to the shop. I don't know what i was worried about job was easy as pie. Just need the right tools and after 18 years and $250,000 in tools i got it done. Did not need to remove the bumper. Put car on lift and just worked at it! Hardest part was putting the switch in...took me an hour to do that....hahahaha. Its funny the directions show 1 and a half pages on how to put the switch in! All you need is a pocket screw driver and 3sec. The whole job took less than an hour. I think the hardest part is running the harness...seemed to be 6 ways it could go!.....But than i brought it home to show my wife how good they look and she pointed out that the bezels did not look like they were not in right. Guess what...the top clips were not in all the way. So my ass laied down on the ground with some had tools and popped them back in...that sucked...so now total time is 90mins. What a day


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Great Job! Though I mentioned in another post that I don't do my own auto work... I've put in "fog" lights before in my '99 Trooper, and those were aftermarket & had to cut & create a bracket to make them fit, but in the end 2.5 hours later it was done & did'nt look half bad, but unfortunately the aim was terrible and could really only use them on night trips through backroads, etc. Should have opted for OEM lights & may have gotten better results... glad I bought my ECO with them installed! LOL...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 6 pops on the bottom 6 srews on the bottom 4 pops up top 2 screws up top
> 
> 
> OP only tricky part is actullay taking the bumper off,when you take all the screws/pops to remove it the bumper is held in with a crazy pop clip on both sides(kinda where the sidemarkers ar) just take your time there but other than that fog lights are very easy but then again i do know what im doing


But I did not remove the bumper. No need to!


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a question about the new "fog" lights switch... mine has what should be a raised LED on it, but it does not light up. Since you just put yours in smorey78 did you see a lit LED on the knob?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

no i did not but come to think of it i did not really look at it and when we test drove one of the other cruzes they had on the lot i did notice that the switch lite up when i pressed it. i will check and get back to u


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

This evening while driving back from dinner... yes the LED on the knob edge does in fact light up along with the headlamp icon for the fogs in the middle of the button. So that answers my own question.


----------

